# ascii für einen PFEIL



## shithead (18. April 2002)

hi, ihr kennt bestimtm diese pfeile (->) aber halt in einem zeichen, nur wenn ich das aus msword nehme, kann ich es net formatieren. kann mir da einer helfen?

ps: es gibt kein typo forum (sollten sich die admin mal überlegen eins einzurichten) deshalb poste ich es hier

cya


----------



## bertrunken (18. April 2002)

also ich weiss nicht genau was das problem ist. also wenn du pfeile in ps erstellen möchtest, dann so:
linienzeichentool und dann pfeilspitze am anfang oder ende wie man möchte.

hoffe es hilft wenn net dann au ok
bild zeigt wo was ist

so long
berti


----------



## Maniacy (19. April 2002)

2 Möglichkeiten:
 a) copy & paste aus word
 b) Zeichentabelle von Windoof

aber mach dir lieber deinen eigenen Pfeil mit dem Pfadwerkzeug...

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## shithead (19. April 2002)

k thx


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (19. April 2002)

oder den font wingdings3


----------

